# Barbosa gone?



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marion was interviewed on ESPN News yesterday and he said that the Suns goals this off-season where a big man and a back up PG.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I wouldn't consider this a nail in the coffin on the Barbosa/Suns campaign. However, he is expendible if (BIG if) the right offer lands on the Suns' table.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anything at this point is a Barbosa upgrade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, we need someone who isn't so frenetic like he had been to back up Nash. Especially in the playoffs, he wasn't handling the ball right. But Barbosa could also just be used as a back up SG and not traded.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Part of the reasoning for giving JJ a BIG contract is that he can backup Nash at the point. So Barbosa basically the 3rd PG. I suppose they could use him more at the backup SG since he is a decent shooter.


----------



## barbosa10 (Jan 9, 2004)

I thinnk one of the reason of Barbosa´s bad games at the playoffs was because he wasn´t playing enoght time. So I think this summer (playing for Brazilian National Team and Summer leagues) we´ll know if he could be a backup for Nash.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

How bout chucky atkins?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Drk Element said:


> How bout chucky atkins?



I'd pass. I'm sure we could get someone better.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I was watching this interview too. I am also surprised Milos Vujanic's name hasn't come up yet either... He would fit great. I don't know what the deal is with his current team deal is though, maybe thats why his name hasn't come up yet. I can't see why he wouldn't be brought over...


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah I was watching this interview too. I am also surprised Milos Vujanic's name hasn't come up yet either... He would fit great. I don't know what the deal is with his current team deal is though, maybe thats why his name hasn't come up yet. I can't see why he wouldn't be brought over...


I think everyone's given up on Vujanic. There's no way he'll step foot in the NBA. At least while he's still of any value to anyone.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I still hope that Barbosa will be at the suns squad next year....


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If no quality bigs are available, I wouldn't mind PHX drafting Roko Ukic, who is an athletic 6'6, 215 pure point.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

No, they have bigger viods to fill than to draft another pg.


----------



## jayhawkhood (Jan 25, 2005)

Draft Aaron Miles with the 57th in the second round. He would be an great back-up PG on a fast break team. Extremely good passer and a tough defender(much better than nash on d). Not the greatest offensive player in the world but you don't have to be on a fast break team. Plus his shooting % improved greatly as a senior at Kansas.
As a 57th pick you got nothing to lose with this kid.


----------

